# Pics Pics Pics



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Platinum Bubba(pre 98 X ?current L.a. Bubba)
U.k. Cheese
O.g.kush


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2009)

how far along are tehy dirty?  they trich'in up nicely!!!


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking good, Thanks for posting.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

pic 1 is 3U.K Cheese 1Bubba from seed 4 weeks from crack  2 WEEKS FLOWER
Pic 2 is Platinum Bubba cloned 3 week veg 3 WEEKS FLOWER
Pic 3 is O.G Kush also cloned as in 2. 3 WEEKS FLOWER
BEST OF ALL ALL LOCALLY AVAILABLE IF MEDICAL PATIENT.AND GOOD OLE FRIENDS,LOL


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

A gift from a friend


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Post Em If Your Proud!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 15, 2009)

very nice bro...  I love cheese!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

zipflip gottagrow_420  dirtyolsouth 
  Thanx 4 the comments,I love Cheese also.Dont let this just be my pics,everybody toss a couple 4 all.


----------



## Alistair (Jul 15, 2009)

Some of the very nicest I've seen, thus far.  Very impressive.  Thanks.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Alistair Young,thanx for stoppin by.I'm gonna keep postin more.Wish some other proud parents would do the same,hint,hint


----------



## Alistair (Jul 15, 2009)

DOS, I currently have nothing to post.  I'm not growing anything at the moment.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2009)

> Dont let this just be my pics,everybody toss a couple 4 all


not ta sountd like a bummer but can it wait til 2morow.  newbud influenced me subliminaly to start a bottle rum i had been savin lol. im a bit shnocked now 
 feels a bit strange bein i aint drank in bout half year or better an now im blitzed and on a mj site. i feel awkward for sum reason here. lol  
    i had to break out the emergency stash of rum  since i aint had a smoke in over 3wks now an oh man i look into my flowr room an all i wan d is dive in there an just eat them girls righ now lol.
    hey im all for bein a particapant in all i can but pix prolly not my alley ri now lol.
  i will tomorow evening after i wake the ladies up again tho k.
  i do know one thing.... i'll definately have nuff smoke to tide me over til next round done for sure this time.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2009)

hey dirty wat you doin up so late man? 
  sory jst shootin out for sum convo.  im all lit an evythinn seems slow on the forums


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2009)

well not lit but blitzed (corection LOL) drunk er'n a skunk


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

lil charcole and concentrate.Outta body feelin.Kinda like lookin down @ me self.2 bad not close by,would help w/ u medicate!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

best time to catch up,no server issues!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

12/12 @ night,cooler.Love 2 sit-n-stair!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2009)

its the thought that counts dirty.  heads up bro.!!!!
  i fel sumthin weird righ now as i quit drinkin like over year ago an only have an occasional drink now an trhen but tonite i sayd watthe hek


> charcole and concentrate


 ?????


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

get a hooka charcoal(my bad on sp)and a BIG pair of tongs(cooking grabbers).Turn stove burner on high.Place charcoal(get ust to feel,REAL bad if droppedREAL BAD)bad 1st get soda can,cut in half .Saving bottom 1/2(watch outSHARP).Get (I use carpet sample,this is tricky)something stable that will not transfer HEAT.
 Back to charcoal in tonges(charcoal usually round but varies,expose most charcoal possible 2 fire) w/fire on high.Place in fire 4 30 secs,moving around(watch 4 amber showers UPPWARD,KEEP HEAD BACK ARM FORWARD).Omce nice-n red take can and transfer proof surface to counter top.
 Dude I'm so phuccd up forgot stuff.You need a tube w/ glass/metal tube in end.1 end 4 mouth 1-2 foot tube(air)w glass/metal tube 4 heat side.
 O.k. everything lit,place on counter top on can bottom(bottom up)CAREFULLY(shoes)put coal on caN BOTTOM.Get hash oil keef bud any mj finest.Place on coal,put hose in mouth tube above smoke.B_CAREFUL.I've seen people take a hit,stand up and knock strait out.NO ****


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2009)

> 12/12 @ night,cooler.Love 2 sit-n-stair!


 i hear ya there man.   but at the same time it kikin mein  the hiney.  lolmeanin i wish they was ready to burn down. lol...


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Bottom growth must b sacrificed 2 the gods 2 show aproval.If not mold-mite could come your way!BURN BUDDY BURN


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Post Pics


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's some pics for ya


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

ishnish;
Thats what I'm talkin bout,post em if ya proud.I'll even post some I'm not to proud of,lol.Lookin good ish,but ya gotta stand tall and tell all.What strain, how far along,are you happy w/ strain?Lookin good keep em flowin!


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2009)

it's an unknown strain, got em from a friend that got theirs from a friend and so on.  I've put in a request for info but haven't heard back yet.
these ladies were in veg for just a little over a week and were getting to be about 18 inches tall when i switched to flower...   25 days ago.  so I'm on week 4.  I hope to have em cut down around week 9, but we'll see how things go.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice,how tall are they now? 2 weeks 2 root? 1 week veg =18",monsters!Sativa feva,I like how it sounds.Looks good.
 How tall are they now?Do sativas grow the whole bud?My 1st U.K.Cheese grow 1 sativa,sweet smellin sheba.Shes 2 weeks in flower,started 20",now 28".Didn't plan the height thing out to good,I primarially grow indica,I love it.
 Do you think I should move her from under the light or LSD?To me it seems if I move her from under the light stretch would be more predominate,no?
 Its weird this stretch,I know how to keep my indo from stretchin.Nutes not workin on sweet Sativa!


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2009)

canopy is at 28 inches, but the longest branch is 31 inches stretching diagonally.  I'm love'n the DWC.     i can almost see em growing right before my eyes.
I wish i LST'd a bit more during veg but there's always next time.
didn't think 4 plants would be too much but it's pretty crowded in there.
next round i'm just going with one or two ladies and an extra week of veg, might even get a scrog screen going on too.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

reddened on vine


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2009)

hehe.. tomorrows dinner!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

halfers


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> halfers



I'm normally a sharing person... but...  this just happens to be my Birthday Steak!   screw the cake!:hubba:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

:fid: :smoke1: :dancing: :2940th_rasta: :guitar: :headbang2: :bump:  :afroweed: Happy B-day


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2009)

:48:
thank ya sir


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

Whatcha thinkin?
Sweet U.K. Cheese.Obvious traits of both parents-Great hybrid in my eyes


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

gotta burn a bit 2 know your bounderies
 I love Indica,her's a beautiful specimin.Also U.K.Cheese,hubba hubba


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

just put under the light.After 2 weeks in the corners,now its on!

The 1st 2 is the sativa pheno my mom told me I better keep,lol.Here mom!
2nd is this now 3' monster.Sativas take to long 4 me,MOM
3rd is a shot of all 3 cheese
4th shows I shoulda topped the rest 2 more times as I did or her


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

No comments @all?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

already said it all


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Guess their that bad!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 18, 2009)

very nice buddy!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

Relentless999 ,glad to have you stop by.Can I ask a question.How did you add a direct link to "MY GROW LOG" I'm new to the comp.sorry 4 the ignorance but it seems like everybody but me has this common knowledge.
 Can someone help a brother out?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

Are these laggin 4 U.K cheese?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

U.K.Cheese.Smells like some funky rooten cheese.Especially the lil squat 1


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

Damm burnt her 1st 2 pics

Rinse hydroton 5x b-4 potting.Red dropps will not kill the leaf.1 week old damage 3rd pic


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 19, 2009)

Good deal.Drop ppm's in lue of heat.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

week 3


----------



## ms4ms (Jul 22, 2009)

Greetings D.South your plants look awesome. I feel you will have some massive buds there. If you click on your "name" you can add links to your signature that will lead to your grow journal.  for your grow


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

ms4ms,thanx 4 stoppin by,I've been wondering how to add links,good lookin.Those r U.K.Cheese(was just told no seeds available,but I had seeds,huh!).Their in week 3 of 8.More to come


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

gettin there


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 23, 2009)

Not the biggest yeilder,but she'll glue ya to the couch!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 25, 2009)

5 more weeks


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 25, 2009)

How do they look?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 25, 2009)

more 2 come


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 25, 2009)

Not the heaviest yeilders, but some of the heaviest


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 26, 2009)

gettin there


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 26, 2009)

week 3


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 26, 2009)

Was told no sativa phenos,O.K. sure guyz


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 26, 2009)

remember 2 clone/revegg bottom popcorn


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

his way!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

his way's lookin better 4 sure


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 30, 2009)

yep yep


----------



## greenthumberish (Jul 30, 2009)

Well done DoS, you should pat yourself on the back. You have beautiful plants...more hightimes growin  It's a fun hobby, growing your own medicine...and it just shows what a little knowlege and effort will get you. Sad thing is, nobody can sample anyone elses (unless they live near to each other and are cool like that) garden goods...though, sometimes you wish you could reach through yer monitor and snag a bowl lol...again, purty plants!


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ohh boy !  those are some beauties, nice job man !


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 30, 2009)

greenthumberish, thanks for th kind words. True bout the sampling, if only you could smell it!

chris1974, don't go to far, these babies have 1 more month!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 30, 2009)

You've got some very nice buds going on there...   Representin'!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 30, 2009)

Dirtyolsouth, thanx for stoppin by. I'm diggin the U.K. Cheese only I'm a lil confussed (I know ,easily done,lol). AFGHANI X COLUMBIAN X THAI is the genetic dreakdown on my seed container. I've seen other U.K.Cheese and it's Cheese x Skunk 1 or vise versa? This is kinda confussing to me, ya know. I guess its just diffrent strokes for diffrent folks. Do you know much bout genes?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats happening?


----------

